# Thurday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Tonight was a wet night with a few fish here and there. Never really got a good bite going. But still had fun...
Think my camera is a bit wacky.. perhaps it was wet..










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

